# Meet Rocco!!



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

What a good looking man! Our new foster has infected ears as well =(

This guy looks like a love!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There is something about the name I really like.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

He's beautiful and very "bright-eyed" to be 13 years old!

Happy Birthday Rocco--many more to come!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a nice old boy! I feel so bad for the old goldens whose families give them up. How anyone could do that short of dying I don't know!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome boy!!! Still has that puppy gleam in his eye!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable, happy 13th Birthday Rocco


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Rocco. I think number 13 is going to be really lucky for you..... you're already on the road to feeling better and a new life. It's going to take someone really special to deserve such a special guy as you !!!!! I wish I could give you a big birthday hug and smooch.... maybe Foster Mom will do it for me.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great way to celebrate his 13th birthday -- starting a new life! Happy birthday, big guy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy B-day Rocco... You sure are handsome.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rocco!!!! And may your birthday wish of a new and happy home comes true for you and until then Faye and family will take great care of you. You are a very handsome boy.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love his face - thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Rocco- he is a beautiful boy with a sparkle in his eyes- how could anyone give him up!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*happy Birthday Rocco!!!
#13!! 

You sure are a handsome guy!!


*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rocco looks like he is very happy to be with you. Thank you for rescuing and looking after this kind old boy.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rocco! What an adorable face! and what a lovely golden age.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a lucky birthday you had this year, Rocco!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What a handsome guy!!!! 




vrocco1 said:


> There is something about the name I really like.


 
Hmmmm... can't imagine what that could be 


Tiffany


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - what a sweetie! So glad you are taking care of him in his Senior years. Happy Birthday sweet boy!


----------

